

Kijiji and the Curse of Craigslist - far33d
http://gigaom.com/2007/07/09/kijiji-vs-craigslist/

======
mynameishere
People like Craig always seem ( _seem_ , since I don't have a wormhole into
his brain) to have this moralistic I-am-not-for-profit attitude. Does it ever
occur to his, seriously, that every single entity posting on his site is
ravenously trying to make the greatest/easiest/cheapest possible buck? ...and
that he is facilitating that immoral attitude?

~~~
gyro_robo
Jobs... Housing... Discussion... Funny posts... Personals... Gigs... I don't
know about that.

Making profit may be _a_ moral, but I wouldn't say _im_ moral.

~~~
mynameishere
My use of the word "immoral" is ironic.

~~~
gyro_robo
Your use of the word "ironic" is Alanis Morissettic.

~~~
mynameishere
No. "the use of words to convey a meaning that is the opposite of its literal
meaning"

<http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/irony>

...not that this is worth arguing about.

~~~
gyro_robo
Which is why your usage of "immoral" is not ironic.

------
harvard_bum
There's way too much spamming and phishing and scamming on Craigslist. Craig
Newmark's business sense got him to a certain level of trust among consumers
which helped grow the site, but now he has a responsibility to them now to
honor that trust and invest in _protecting_ them.

Otherwise, the Craigslist empire's days are surely numbered.

